# I made a mistake. Can change ANZSCO code



## diogosgp (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi people,

I chose the wrong ANZSCO code. Although I received a positive assessment I would like to change to another one. 

In my case I am a recent graduate. I chose ict business analyst but my intention was analyst programmer. 

I did a major in software development. 

Are they going to be pick this time or not?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Have you applied yet? 

Have you put in an EOI? 

Would you pass another skills assessment?


----------



## diogosgp (Jul 30, 2013)

I haven't applied for my skill graduate visa yet. And yes I would pass because my friend did. My question is if they are going to be more rigorous?


----------



## ranjith4all (Feb 1, 2015)

_shel said:


> Have you applied yet?
> 
> Have you put in an EOI?
> 
> Would you pass another skills assessment?


hi guys,
even i after same issue with regards changing my ANZSCO code,last year i got positive skill assessment for SYSTEM ADMIN(262113) with 2.5 years experience and again i applied SOFTWARE ENGINEER on JAN 2015 with change of some roles but same documents which i have used for SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR,unfortunately ACS has assessed my academics are positively with mojor in IT and replied me that my professional information is not closely related code description and not successful.Now my problem is,should i go for review with new roles and responsibilities and does it makes any issue on my profile.
so please anyone can give me suggestion where i can get a new ANZSCO code assessment.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

ranjith4all said:


> hi guys,
> even i after same issue with regards changing my ANZSCO code,last year i got positive skill assessment for SYSTEM ADMIN(262113) with 2.5 years experience and again i applied SOFTWARE ENGINEER on JAN 2015 with change of some roles but same documents which i have used for SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR,unfortunately ACS has assessed my academics are positively with mojor in IT and replied me that my professional information is not closely related code description and not successful.Now my problem is,should i go for review with new roles and responsibilities and does it makes any issue on my profile.
> so please anyone can give me suggestion where i can get a new ANZSCO code assessment.


I would suggest you to go for 263111 assessment,


----------



## ranjith4all (Feb 1, 2015)

thanks for responding,
actually i have applied for computer network & system engineer(263111),but they have been assessed me on SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR(262113).so you mean to go for again 263111 with change of duties.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Well all my duties in my reference letter were pointing to be assessed on 262113 but I filed my ACS to access me only at 263111 which was positive. At that point of time the 262113 was not on the SOL so i had to access using 263111 otherwise my jobs and duties are well matched with 262113.


----------



## ranjith4all (Feb 1, 2015)

may i know in which year u filed for the ACS applicaion ?? as i did the same thing but they assigned me with SYSTEM ADMIN CODE irrespective of my request for 262111 ( this happened for me in MAR 2014)

and u pls send me your duties that you have mentioned in your file


----------

